# Europe Reviews, July 2007



## Keitht (Jul 1, 2007)

Tregenna Country Club, England

Macdonald Lochanhully Resort, Scotland

Reviews by Kristin Bishop


----------



## Keitht (Jul 2, 2007)

Macdonald Dona Lola Resort, Spain

Review by Jignesh Gandhi

Holiday Club Tampereen Kylpyla, Finland

Review by Nancy Gibson


----------



## Keitht (Jul 4, 2007)

Sunset Beach Club, Spain

Review by Steve & Gayl Skibbs

First review for this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jul 4, 2007)

Killarney Country Club, Ireland

Review by Charley Boyd


----------



## Keitht (Jul 7, 2007)

Borgo di Vagli, Italy

Review by Tessa Barcham


----------



## Keitht (Jul 7, 2007)

Il Poggio, Italy

Review by Arnold New


----------



## Keitht (Jul 15, 2007)

American Resorts International - Maria Alm, Austria

Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France, France

Reviews by William P Engle


----------



## Keitht (Jul 16, 2007)

Jardines del Plaza, Spain

Review by Nina & David Packman


----------



## Keitht (Jul 17, 2007)

Seasons at Laugharne Park, Wales

Review by Sheila Wilshire & Stan Turner


----------



## Keitht (Jul 23, 2007)

Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France, France

Review by Gary/Gwen Litner

Thurnham Hall, England

Review by Lorraine Leavitt


----------



## Keitht (Jul 24, 2007)

Cameron House, Scotland

Review by Sheila (I hate noisy birds) Wilshire :annoyed:  & Stan Turner


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 24, 2007)

Keitht said:


> Cameron House, Scotland
> 
> Review by Sheila (I hate noisy birds) Wilshire :annoyed:  & Stan Turner




Thanks for giving me a chuckle while you are looking out the window watching the water rise! :hysterical: 

I had to get up from my bed last night to close the windows and turn on the A/C because of a stupid bird at home. It's so rare to have nights cool enough here in July to open the windows that I hated to do it.

I need to get a dog I can sic on these noisy birds. This one must have followed me home from Scotland. You'll be pleased to know that I have no birds to complain about in London. I'll have to check my notes when I start the Osborne House review.  Two reviews down, two to go.

Sheila

P.S. Just saw your note on the review. Those really were goats. We thought they were sheep when we first saw the herd, but we were only two cars back from the gate. My husband (the farmer) and I both really DO know a goat from a sheep. My husband is particularly aware since he hates goats and has to feed the neighbors' when they go on vacation.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 24, 2007)

sfwilshire said:


> You'll be pleased to know that I have no birds to complain about in London.
> 
> P.S. Just saw your note on the review. Those really were goats.



The birds in London don't sing - the cough.

I'll remove my comment re: goats / sheep from your review.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 25, 2007)

Ev Turkbuku, Turkey

Review by Idil Iderman

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jul 25, 2007)

Clowance Estate and Country Club, England

Review by Robert C ( Sam ) & Kathleen Armstrong


----------



## Keitht (Jul 31, 2007)

The Osborne Club, England

Review by Sheila Wilshire & Stan Turner


----------

